# St Gerard's, Warwickshire orthapaedic hospital, Birmingham, May 2011



## TranKmasT (Jun 6, 2011)

St Gerard’s Hospital provided Orthopaedic services through NHS contracts for people from the locality. Changes in NHS funding resulted in its closure in 1998. It was one many *Father Hudson Society* buildings.















. 












. 












. 

















. 












. 

















. 












. 









Came across some photographic equipment like this enlarger.

























*Thanks for looking.​*


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 7, 2011)

Superb pictures and nice explore by the looks of it. Love the look of the old Kodachrome and user guide for Dark Rooms.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 7, 2011)

You know, we are constantly bombarded with headlines saying the NHS are making this cutback and that cutback for want of funding... so why the fc*k are there several modern beds in this building just being left to rust beyond redemption? Those beds alone are worth quite a substantial figure... many a mickle macks a muckle as they say... oh the bl**dy hypocrisy of the adminsitration in this country!!!


----------

